# cast iron pt.2



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a pic of the copper/cast connection. It is a brass fitting that has been poured with lead. Thanx for the replies on the pics. There was a few replies that wanted to see this connection.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

thats a sexy pour


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll take all that copper you cut out. Pm me, Ill give you my address.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

thats a normal copper to cast connection.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep, nothing unusual there. See that all the time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Same here!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

skw83 said:


> Here is a pic of the copper/cast connection. It is a brass fitting that has been poured with lead. Thanx for the replies on the pics. There was a few replies that wanted to see this connection.


I wanted to see it, thanks. I just don't see brass to cast here, very rare.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

airgap said:


> I wanted to see it, thanks. I just don't see brass to cast here, very rare.


 
we see that alot here in houses from the 60's


----------

